# Razorback Assault Cannon



## Sutty74 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for modelling Raborback twin-linked Assault Cannons? I've been waiting for the LR Crusader ones to come available on a few sites but so far none and I'm not suprised. I was thinking maybe trying something with Land Speeder assault cannons as I have a couple available but was wondering if anyone had any better ideas/tips befre I started cutting stuff up.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thin plastic pipes. I tend to use Plastruct for making gun barrels, which is available from many fine hobby emporia.

For a cowling, armour plates from a Defiler are great; alternatively, 1mm plastic card.

Cut a disc of platicard the same size as the turret for the base and mount a box on top to hold the barrels.

If you extend the cowling forward over the bases of the barrl groups then you can avoid the need for detailing on the mechanism.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Another good one is see if anyone is selling any of the old metal assault cannons from old crusader or landspeeder kits on ebay.

Then just simply swap them in for the plastic heavy bolters that come with the razorback kit and your good to go. Basically the same, just made of a different material


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The GW site sells the assault cannons for the Landspeeder, or you could probably pick them up from any of the bits sites. I like the idea about using a piece of defiler armor for the cowling of the gun.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

alot of folks tend to convert this on to the twin linked heavy bolters for the razorback/landraider.

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/ravenwing-twin-assault-cannonslightsmounts-p-72.html

we should be getting them in shortly.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Assuming you have the razorback turret housing, putting the landspeeder AC's directly onto the weapon mount should be simple enough.

Or you can glue the AC's to the end of the HB's like this:










Pic is from Whiteinferno on B&C


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

like what he said:goodpost:
and if your a clever bunny you could magnetize it all so you can swap them out.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Super Cheap and Simple, Cocktail Sticks, Bundled round each other:









This was WIP, But if you put some effort in you'd probably get a better effect.


----------



## Sutty74 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys they are all greatly appreciated. I have the parts to do as per Varakir posted so will be doing that then will just need two more LS bits.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sutty74 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an image of the finished item. Took 5 minutes to do...thanks again! k:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sutty74 said:


> Just thought I'd post an image of the finished item. Took 5 minutes to do...thanks again! k:


Thats a very nice way of doing it actually... Might use it myself!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah that looks really good. Hoorah for forums!!:so_happy:


----------

